# Spectator shoes



## drrac2 (Mar 25, 2006)

New to the forum, Hello everyone.

What is the appropriate outfit to wear with spectator shoes?

Is there a certain time of the year to wear them?

Thanks


----------



## Bertie Wooster (Feb 11, 2006)

I think this was recently discussed, maybe someone will post a link to the older topic ? 
1: I personally would wear them with most things, from suits down to blazers. 
2: I have always associated them with summer, something to do with them looking great with flannels and such. 
For those who are wondering, here is a lovely example of this style (and soon to be added to the Wooster wardrobe !) :


----------



## drrac2 (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks for the reply.

Would you wear a blue and white seersucker with spectators in the summer?


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Bertie Wooster_
> 
> 2: I have always associated them with summer, something to do with them looking great with flannels and such.


You associate flannels and summer wardrobes? [:0]


----------



## Cantabrigian (Aug 29, 2005)

He is the UK


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Bertie Wooster_
> 
> I think this was recently discussed, maybe someone will post a link to the older topic ?


Some relevant threads:


----------



## drrac2 (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks for the links!


----------



## Harrydog (Apr 2, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by drrac2_
> 
> New to the forum, Hello everyone.
> 
> ...


I just purchased these at Brooks - canvas cloth and leather; made by C&J for the BB Peals label.










Cashed in a bunch of my Brooks reward cards and used the F&F sale..got them for about fifty bucks out of pocket.


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

Who makes spectators for under $200


----------



## indylion (Feb 28, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by jml90_
> 
> Who makes spectators for under $200


You can find deals at the end of the season. I paid $71 at Von Maur for a pair of AE Broadstreets. I don't know of any good spectators that retail for less than $200. There is nothing worse than a pair of cheap looking spectators.

"Quality is remembered long after price is forgotten" Stefano Bemer


----------



## indylion (Feb 28, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by jml90_
> 
> Who makes spectators for under $200


https://avventura.com/product.asp?deptid=2268&pfid=AVV02887

"Quality is remembered long after price is forgotten" Stefano Bemer


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by indylion_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So true. Stacy Adams are pretty cheap overall, but their spectators look especially awful after half a dozen wearings. The same goes for any other cheap brand of shoes.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by jml90_
> 
> Who makes spectators for under $200


There is significantly less than 1% chance of success, but if there is a local Ross store you might check. Or Marshalls. Three years ago I stumbled across 3 pairs of Allen Edmonds brown and white "Broadstreet" spectators for $30 a pair at a Ross. Not marked as irregulars. Sold them on ebay. I haven't seen any AE at a Ross since then. Known to some as the "Kramer" shoe.

jamgood: better quality new clothing, never described as "Amazing", @ 60-90% off retail https://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZjamgoodQQhtZ-!


----------



## A Harris (Jun 25, 2003)

> quote:https://avventura.com/product.asp?deptid=2268&pfid=AVV02887


[:0]

Those are pretty bad, but I was at a swing dance/pary tonight and saw far worse....

www.worldclassconsignment.com


----------



## Harrydog (Apr 2, 2005)

What about this Gravati offering?



Now I am regretting my BB purchase. A little, not much. The BB is certainly more trad.


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by Harrydog_
> 
> What about this Gravati offering?


I don't hate it, but I would like it better if the leather around the throat were dark.


----------



## Paris (Mar 22, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by drrac2_
> 
> New to the forum, Hello everyone.
> 
> ...


Short, short sleeves shirt and colonial hat


----------



## Bertie Wooster (Feb 11, 2006)

Does anyone have an opinion on the AS Melly or George ? Am I about to make a large mistake quality wise or what, haven't got any AS to compare to. At around Â£90ish from Pediwear they aren't a lot, but I'd still appreciate any comments !


----------



## Rollo Tomasi (Mar 19, 2006)

If I owned a pair of spectators, it would be for a summer concert in the park, weddings, horse races, or if I were a clothing salesman wanting to add a dash of dandy.

Never for business.


----------



## Anthony Jordan (Apr 29, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Srynerson_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


White flannels.


----------



## Mr. Chatterbox (May 1, 2005)

For tennis?

Mr. Chatterbox
London Daily Excess


----------



## Anthony Jordan (Apr 29, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Bertie Wooster_
> 
> Does anyone have an opinion on the AS Melly or George ? Am I about to make a large mistake quality wise or what, haven't got any AS to compare to. At around Â£90ish from Pediwear they aren't a lot, but I'd still appreciate any comments !


I too (having an eye on a pair myself) would love to hear an answer to this one! The general impression I get in respect of AS is that all lines ofer quite a good quality to price ratio, the Premier line being the best value. The Melly/George are in the Classic line if I recall correctly; my one pair of Sargent's are Epsoms from the same line and I believe they are of decent quality, especially given the Â£65 I paid for them.

A.


----------



## Bertie Wooster (Feb 11, 2006)

Anthony, I believe you are quite correct that the Mell is in AS's classic range. This is I recall their 3rd or 4th teir ? Still, I think that may be rather by the by, its not as if one would be wearing this style every other day. Although now that I think about it....


----------



## indylion (Feb 28, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Harrydog_
> 
> What about this Gravati offering?
> 
> Now I am regretting my BB purchase. A little, not much. The BB is certainly more trad.


Another sweet shoe from Gravati (style 14953):

"Quality is remembered long after price is forgotten" Stefano Bemer


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Srynerson_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely! Take a look at the new Ben Silver Spring and Summer catalog.

Train your eye! Then train your brain to trust your eye.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by indylion_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he meant a shoe someone would actually wear.

Train your eye! Then train your brain to trust your eye.


----------



## Bic Pentameter (Jan 12, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Bertie Wooster_
> 
> Does anyone have an opinion on the AS Melly or George ? Am I about to make a large mistake quality wise or what, haven't got any AS to compare to. At around Â£90ish from Pediwear they aren't a lot, but I'd still appreciate any comments !


I bought the Melly 4 years ago and was relatively happy with it. Unfortunately, it is corrected grain leather, and the lighter portion is not suede or twill, but smooth leather. As you note, it is 90 pounds, so it isn't too much. Still, given my current tastes, I personally would spend a bit more and get a bit more.

Bic


----------



## Reptilicus (Dec 14, 2004)

Damn that Brooks Brothers, every time I see something I want at their site, it is out of stock in my size. The stores are even worse. I love the specs pictures above.

"A good cigar is as great a comfort to a man as a good cry to a woman."
-- E.G. Bulwer-Lytton Darnley, 1845


----------



## Anthony Jordan (Apr 29, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Bertie Wooster_
> 
> Anthony, I believe you are quite correct that the Mell is in AS's classic range. This is I recall their 3rd or 4th teir ? Still, I think that may be rather by the by, its not as if one would be wearing this style every other day. Although now that I think about it....


I hope soon to be in a position to give a more informed answer to the question having just sprung for Â£58.50 for a pair of Georges via eBay. I think Bic Pentameter's point is well made, but as a total indulgence on my part I didn't think I could justify spending more on a better shoe (I know that Trickers and Church's both offer two-tone shoes but know of no other makers here in the UK). Happy to pass on details of the seller (my impression is that they are a shoe shop handling end of lines, etc. for one of the smaller on-line retailers) if anyone is interested.

a.


----------



## Bertie Wooster (Feb 11, 2006)

I seem to recall C&J making some specs in a canvas or something ? Am I imagining shoes again or what ? I'm at the office just now so I don't have a catalogue to hand and the website doesn't show them !


----------



## Vettriano Man (Jun 30, 2005)

Alfred Sargeant make spectator shoes and I noticed they are offered here:

John Rushton Shoes
93 Wimpole St. London


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Vettriano man_
> 
> Alfred Sargeant make spectator shoes and I noticed they are offered here:
> 
> ...


V-M

Just to clarify. Are you reporting that John Rushton has Sargent spectators or some other kind? If the latter have you any details?

Thanks

Trimmer


----------



## Anthony Jordan (Apr 29, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Bertie Wooster_
> 
> I seem to recall C&J making some specs in a canvas or something ? Am I imagining shoes again or what ? I'm at the office just now so I don't have a catalogue to hand and the website doesn't show them !
> 
> ...


----------



## Vettriano Man (Jun 30, 2005)

Trimmer - they were Sargeant 'specs' and I saw them just a couple of weeks ago - cannot remember if black or brown - exceptionally courteous and helpful independant shop to buy from with no pressure to buy (the owner is the salesman).


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Appropos to the topic, my inbox yesterday received the following from the inimitable Mr. Pollock that I thought some here might find of interest:


----------



## Bertie Wooster (Feb 11, 2006)

What do we think of these babies ! Again they are from Pediwear, Loake Mad-Dogs. They seem to be listed in a range of their own, English Eccentrics, so I'm not sure where they rank on quality but being Loake they are bound to be corrected grain.


----------



## Anthony Jordan (Apr 29, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Bertie Wooster_
> 
> What do we think of these babies ! Again they are from Pediwear, Loake Mad-Dogs. They seem to be listed in a range of their own, English Eccentrics, so I'm not sure where they rank on quality but being Loake they are bound to be corrected grain.


I don't know; the Loake 1880 range is burnished calf - these might well be also. They don't work for me, perhaps because I don't believe that two-tone works as a country shoe (in addition to which their weighty appearance seems to me incongruous in a two-tone shoe), but also because I find the contrast between the colours too strong. Plus I don't like open lacing! Apart from that, of course...

Interesting that the text on the Pediwear site suggests that there are more shoes in the range than the one illustrated; I wonder how the others look?


----------



## Bertie Wooster (Feb 11, 2006)

I intend to find out just that from my local stockist on wednesday. By the way, I know its Monday but is no-one in the UK doing any real work today ??? Are we all just sitting in the office posting on AAAC ?


----------



## Anthony Jordan (Apr 29, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Bertie Wooster_
> 
> I intend to find out just that from my local stockist on wednesday. By the way, I know its Monday but is no-one in the UK doing any real work today ??? Are we all just sitting in the office posting on AAAC ?


I think of it as my equivalent of a coffee/*** break.....


----------



## chorse123 (Apr 14, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by AlanC_
> 
> Appropos to the topic, my inbox yesterday received the following from the inimitable Mr. Pollock that I thought some here might find of interest:


WOW. These I love. And my size, too.


----------



## Bertie Wooster (Feb 11, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Anthony Jordan_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Under normal circumstances The Boss might give me a sever talking to. Trouble is, I _am_ The Boss ! Hmmmmmmm


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Sadly, sadly... AE no longer lists the Broadstreet in tan/white, only in black/white, at least in their online catalogue.

Train your eye! Then train your brain to trust your eye.


----------



## Bertie Wooster (Feb 11, 2006)

I knew it ! C&J do make a spec, they call it the Gerrard 2. It's not in their online catalogue though, but it is in the current print edition and lists at Â£225. Its a very nice 1/2 canvas model, although it's not as nice as these, which I believe might be a C&J discontinued model


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Reptilicus_
> 
> Damn that Brooks Brothers, every time I see something I want at their site, it is out of stock in my size. The stores are even worse. I love the specs pictures above.
> 
> ...


They don't even make the spectator in my width (EE), and I refuse to wear a shoe two or three sizes too large just for the width to fit. That said, I wear spectators so rarely that I'm perfectly (well, almost perfectly) happy with a $20 pair of corrected-grain, tan painted, white painted spectators from Ebay. New and in my size. If I'm going to be around people who know me and know shoes, I'll just wear my C&J tan monk straps. Truth be told, however, I would, in a shot, buy a pair of AE Broadstreets in tan and white.

Train your eye! Then train your brain to trust your eye.


----------



## Bertie Wooster (Feb 11, 2006)

Anyone know if C&J would do a spec off of an existing style through their semi bespoke service, I'm thinking maybe the Welbeck in canvas and chestnut ? From what I hear the Semi Bespoke route runs about Â£500 or there about.


----------



## Harrydog (Apr 2, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Reptilicus_
> 
> Damn that Brooks Brothers, every time I see something I want at their site, it is out of stock in my size. The stores are even worse. I love the specs pictures above.
> 
> ...


Ask at a store; My guy in Westport CT can get merchandise shipped in from around the country. They are bringing in the cream Belgian linen suit so I can inspect it before deciding whether I want it.

He had the shoes shipped in from a different store.


----------



## Anthony Jordan (Apr 29, 2005)

After being deluged with literally one request for a review of my new Alfred Sargent "George" co-respondents, I thought I would oblige.

I received them yesterday and, taking into account the fact that they are in many emporia a sub-Â£100 shoe am generally pleased with what I have got. Like the Epsom the leather is quite stiff on first wearing and I believe corrected-grain (the black at least). The white leather does not have the same smoothness as the black which I think is all to the good in terms of contrast andperhaps mitigates the starkness, albeit slightly. Whilst I think I would have liked white fabric slightly better, I suspect that leather is better suited to the sudden deluge potentiality of the British climate. The sole is mid-brown leather, stitched aloft as I had expected, and has a "varnished" appearance which is not unpleasing. The heels have an all-rubber top-lift (again as expected). The insole is leather and the lining part-leather, with the apron/toe section lined in what looks to me like tan cotton twill. The eyelets are metal reinforced and the tongue is secured only at the end, not on one side. Having worn them briefly the 8 1/2F sizing feels fairly true (compared to Church's, which I sometimes find a little short/narrow, and my one pair of Loakes, which I find a little large). Overall, I feel that they offer good value for money for a pair of occasional shoes.

Anthony.

PS Bertie - did you hear from your stockist re. the availability of other shoes in Loake's "English Eccentrics" range?


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

Anthony

Thank you for your report. 

They sound like a decent 'wet weather' correspondent.

I wonder how Bertie Wooster is getting on with his.

Trimmer


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Bertie Wooster_
> 
> I knew it ! C&J do make a spec, they call it the Gerrard 2. It's not in their online catalogue though, but it is in the current print edition and lists at Â£225. Its a very nice 1/2 canvas model, although it's not as nice as these, which I believe might be a C&J discontinued model


Interestingly these appear to have been an all-leather correspondent.

. . . and they went for Â£260!

Trimmer


----------



## NukeMeSlowly (Jul 28, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by rip_
> 
> Sadly, sadly... AE no longer lists the Broadstreet in tan/white, only in black/white, at least in their online catalogue.


A sad fact, indeed. That is why I am so I happy I just scored a pair on eBay.

____________________________________

"Hey, we all can't live near K-Mart."


----------



## Bertie Wooster (Feb 11, 2006)

Gentlemen,
Okay then, despatches from the front. it turns out that Loake have sadly discontinued their English Eccentrics collection. I have been informed by them that it was "more of a PR exercise than anything". One good thing is that they were produced in very limited numbers indeed and that they were NOT corrected grain. Thus anyone getting a pair from Pediwear will be getting a gem indeed. I am in two minds now as to what do get; C&J or the Loakes ! Pity those C&J that went on E-Bay weren't my size ! [}]
Bertie.


----------



## Robert Patrick (Apr 14, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by NukeMeSlowly_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nuke - you wouldn't happen to wear a size 12 B would you? If so, I know the pair of which you speak - and one of the losing bidders [8D]


----------



## Vanderbilt (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm considering ordering the Allen Edmonds Broadstreets, but was told by a salesman that the white portion of the shoe is smooth leather, not suede. Is this correct? I've been wanting some quality spectators for a while, but one condition is that the white area must be suede.


----------



## android (Dec 8, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Vanderbilt_
> 
> I'm considering ordering the Allen Edmonds Broadstreets, but was told by a salesman that the white portion of the shoe is smooth leather, not suede. Is this correct? I've been wanting some quality spectators for a while, but one condition is that the white area must be suede.


If you order a black & white Broadstreet, it is leather on leather. If you custom order, you may choose the materials from existing stock.

My chestnut/white Broadstreets are leather/nubuck.


----------



## NukeMeSlowly (Jul 28, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Robert Patrick_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, brother. 8 1/2D. I think they came today but I was out so I only possess a pink delivery slip from the post office until I can cash it in on Monday and collect my new treasure. I am not sure if the white is smooth leather or nubuck but I am fine either way.

____________________________________

"Hey, we all can't live near K-Mart."


----------



## 15152 (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks for the review of your Alfred Sargent spectators Mr Jordan. I was particularly interested as I have just bought the Herring Shoes own brand version,(dark and light tan) made by the same manufacturer.

The differences are that mine are fully leather lined, and that the heel has the rubber tip, inset into it, rather than being fully laid over the heel.

With immediate posting, the slightly higher specs, free shoe bags, polishing cloth, a horn and neutral polish they are a steal at Â£90.


----------



## Bertie Wooster (Feb 11, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by DD_
> 
> Thanks for the review of your Alfred Sargent spectators Mr Jordan. I was particularly interested as I have just bought the Herring Shoes own brand version,(dark and light tan) made by the same manufacturer.
> 
> ...


Sound Like an absolute steal ! I've looked on their website and can't seem to locate the style. Maybe you (or anyone !) could post details of them ?


----------



## 15152 (Oct 17, 2004)

Bertie, the style is called "Clyde"

Herring shoes are about to launch a major expansion of their own brand (which at prsent are improved spec Loake 1880's only)to include Sargent made models. The shoes are in their warehouse ready to go, but delays with the new web design mean they are not online yet. I happened to be chatting with Adrian Herring, so that is how I was made aware of these early.

The shoes are not up to C&J/ Church quality, but they are Â£90 for something that the High Street will charge Â£130 for a lesser spec model. This deal beats even the mighty Pediwear.

Try phoning them, they are very helpful indeed.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by android_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am unfamiliar with custom ordering from AE. Do you think it would be possible to get Broadstreets in tan with either nubuck or linen white?

Train your eye! Then train your brain to trust your eye.


----------



## Anthony Jordan (Apr 29, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by DD_
> 
> Thanks for the review of your Alfred Sargent spectators Mr Jordan. I was particularly interested as I have just bought the Herring Shoes own brand version,(dark and light tan) made by the same manufacturer.
> 
> ...


I agree - they sound a bargain. I have had only one experience with Herring (also in respect of a pair fo their own-brand shoes) and I was very impressed. I am now very tempted to try them again! Are they all leather?

Anthony.


----------



## Bertie Wooster (Feb 11, 2006)

DD, Anthony et al,
Just got home to a parcel from Herring ! Mmmmmmm new shoes ! I must say that these Clyde specs are one of the best sartorial purchases I've made all year. They are indeed an up-spec'd AS Melly, but the improvements really show. God is in the details as they say. IMHO They are sized quite similar to C&J and are quality wise similar to Loake 1880 or just maybe (?) C&J benchgrade. They are very much superior to my recently acquired Lewin Piccadilly's ( Particularly vis a vis sizing ). As DD said, with the higher spec and all the goodies ( DD, I got 2 tins of polish  ) they are a steal at Â£90 delivered. Interestingly, Herring informed me that when these finally hit the website in a couple of weeks they will be priced higher. How much higher will be very interesting to see. 
These are my first web purchased shoes, and I couldn't be happier !


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by rip_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, you can custom order the A-E Broadstreet in tan (chili or chestnut) and white suede or nubuck. I am pretty certain forum member FlatSix did this very thing last year. Perhaps he could weigh in on it. You are limited to the #3 last (same as for the regular Broadstreet), which is not very compatible with my feet, and there is a $100 surcharge although I have the impression they had a special last August where the surcharge was only $25. If only they were on a different last, I might be tempted by the chestnut/suede combo, but the thought of paying $400 for a pair of A-E calfskins when I am habituated to paying less than $200 sort of sticks in my craw. Anyway, my wife just loathes spectators: I saw a gorgeous pair of tan and white Edward Green spectators at the Beverly Hills Polo Shop last year and felt rueful that I couldn't blow the $850 asking price for them. She thought they looked "unbelievably flashy."


----------



## hmhill (Apr 30, 2005)

When I saw the picture of the special order spectators that FlatSix had I knew I wanted a pair. I had purchased a Black/White Broadstreet in 1989 which apparently was on the #8 last at that time--this was the pair of spectators that came back from AE refurbishing with golf cleats. So on January 12th I went to the AE store in Dallas with a photo of the FlatSix Spectators. At first they did not think it was possible because they did not have the nubuck but I showed them the photo of FlatSix spectators. They then called the AE's special order department and overhearing the conversation the AE special order department sounded reluctant to fill the order but the local guys convince them this is what I wanted. I then try on a pair of AE Chesters which is on the #3 last. On March 9th I received my new pair of spectators.










Thank you FlatSix for the inspiration.

Max


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by hmhill_
> 
> When I saw the picture of the special order spectators that FlatSix had I knew I wanted a pair. I had purchased a Black/White Broadstreet in 1989 which apparently was on the #8 last at that time--this was the pair of spectators that came back from AE refurbishing with golf cleats. So on January 12th I went to the AE store in Dallas with a photo of the FlatSix Spectators. At first they did not think it was possible because they did not have the nubuck but I showed them the photo of FlatSix spectators. They then called the AE's special order department and overhearing the conversation the AE special order department sounded reluctant to fill the order but the local guys convince them this is what I wanted. I then try on a pair of AE Chesters which is on the #3 last. On March 9th I received my new pair of spectators.
> 
> ...


Those are so gorgeous my mouth is watering! I'm going to trot up to the city tomorrow to see if they can make up a pair for me.

Train your eye! Then train your brain to trust your eye.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

Scrolling through reminds me of how anxious I am for for the EG colonials I ordered through Sky Valet to arrive. And, as they are my size on a last that likes my feet, I am reasonably certain the fit will be excellent.
Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## Anthony Jordan (Apr 29, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Bertie Wooster_
> 
> DD, Anthony et al,
> Just got home to a parcel from Herring ! Mmmmmmm new shoes ! I must say that these Clyde specs are one of the best sartorial purchases I've made all year. They are indeed an up-spec'd AS Melly, but the improvements really show. God is in the details as they say. IMHO They are sized quite similar to C&J and are quality wise similar to Loake 1880 or just maybe (?) C&J benchgrade. They are very much superior to my recently acquired Lewin Piccadilly's ( Particularly vis a vis sizing ). As DD said, with the higher spec and all the goodies ( DD, I got 2 tins of polish  ) they are a steal at Â£90 delivered. Interestingly, Herring informed me that when these finally hit the website in a couple of weeks they will be priced higher. How much higher will be very interesting to see.
> These are my first web purchased shoes, and I couldn't be happier !


Bertie,

Thanks for letting us know; they soundjust the thing - any chance of a picture?

Anthony.


----------



## Vik (Mar 18, 2005)

New and Lingwood also sells a decent Spectator...

Vik


----------



## assassino (Mar 29, 2006)

Vanderbilt is right: "spectators" (or "co-respondents" as they're known in England) look (and are, in my opinion) more authentic AND expensive when made in calf AND either reverse-calf or nubuck.

Suddenly, they're in fashion again here in the UK and Italy. The Italian firms of Harris (Florence) and Lidfort (?) make good (though not exceptional) ones at reasonable prices. Barney's (NYC) stock both (and other great Italian) brands, but, since I have no difficulty finding my style and size whenever I visit the US at sales time, I shouldn't be surprised if spectators are a little thin on US soil; even the Barney's customer seems much more conservative than his European counterpart.

By the way, the term "co-respondents" may contain a clue for those pondering their suitability: they're known as such in honour (if such it be) of co-respondents in divorce petitions! Les Anglais feel that there's something of the "cad" about them; worn by the kind of guy who'd steal his best friend's wife - and jump in bed with her mother!

I disagree: I own two pairs and I'm anxiously awaiting a third. I wear them in Spring/Summer with white flannes, seersuckers and light-coloured cotton suits. But - they're not for the faint-hearted; wherever I go I feel eyes burning holes in them. Still, there is only one thing worse than being noticed and that is, going unnoticed!


----------



## Barry (Apr 14, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by hmhill_
> 
> When I saw the picture of the special order spectators that FlatSix had I knew I wanted a pair.
> 
> ...


[:0]

How did you get the chestnut brown edge and heel? Did you request this? The reason I ask is that I ordered a pair of these but they came with dark brown edges and a dark brown heel. They look fine to me - just not quite as snappy as that pair.

Cheers,

Barry


----------



## FlatSix (Feb 23, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Barry_
> How did you get the chestnut brown edge and heel? Did you request this? The reason I ask is that I ordered a pair of these but they came with dark brown edges and a dark brown heel. They look fine to me - just not quite as snappy as that pair.
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


Hi Barry,

There are many, many choices to be had with your A-E special makeup, and not all employees are aware of all of them.

For instance, none of us thought to ask whether we could have a combination heel in our spectators, but guess what? We could have had one - for $35 extra. We could also have had a double-thickness sole, although that wouldn't necessarily be the best choice.

Natural sole edge is always an option when you do an A-E custom. Don't forget to ask for it if, like me, you are partial to the look.

Now, it's time to discuss the "next level". I've been informed that A-E will create a set of *MacNeil spectators!!!* for me. That's right - now I can have that long wing and the reverse welt. Since I already have a set of chestnut/nubucks, I will want to do something different... but what? I am thinking perhaps Chili and White Nubuck, or Blue and White Nubuck. Either one should be a real eye-popper.

----------------------

"When you wear something like spats, I think you might as well wear your favorite players jersey bc what youre saying is I want to be powerful like the bear and Im wearing its hide to tap into its power." - Film Noir Buff

"First sense of what "normal" good clothes looked like came from my dad, of course, and from Babar books." - Concordia

" I have a related problem in that I often have to chase people. Leather soles are no good for this kind of work." - Patrick06790


----------



## Barry (Apr 14, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by FlatSix_
> 
> Hi Barry,
> 
> ...


I either special order all of my shoes or buy them at Nordstroms. I have to get "mismates" because I wear a brace that fits into my shoe causing a shoe size difference. It's nice to know about all of the options now. Next time I order some new shoes I'll be sure to get the natural edge though. I really like that look.


----------



## FlatSix (Feb 23, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Barry_
> I have to get "mismates" because I wear a brace that fits into my shoe causing a shoe size difference. It's nice to know about all of the options now. Next time I order some new shoes I'll be sure to get the natural edge though. I really like that look.


If you are dissatisfied with your special ordering process, let me know and I will put you in touch with some one who will make you very happy. I've done a few custom A-Es and have been very happy with this person.

----------------------

"When you wear something like spats, I think you might as well wear your favorite players jersey bc what youre saying is I want to be powerful like the bear and Im wearing its hide to tap into its power." - Film Noir Buff

"First sense of what "normal" good clothes looked like came from my dad, of course, and from Babar books." - Concordia

" I have a related problem in that I often have to chase people. Leather soles are no good for this kind of work." - Patrick06790


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

I had to "settle for" a pair of Peals for BB (A&S?)spectators in natural canvas and brown. Since they were 25% off the $378 list, they were a reasonable buy for a shoe that has a limited wearing period. Also, they were one of very few shoes that the medium width in a longer size (11D) actually fits my shorter but wider (9.5-10E-EE) foot with great comfort and little wrinkling of the toe.










Train your eye! Then train your brain to trust your eye.


----------



## hmhill (Apr 30, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Barry_
> 
> How did you get the chestnut brown edge and heel? Did you request this? The reason I ask is that I ordered a pair of these but they came with dark brown edges and a dark brown heel. They look fine to me - just not quite as snappy as that pair.
> 
> ...


Barry, I did not make a request for the chestnut brown edge and heel. I just showed them a photo of FlatSix's shoes. I wonder how many members were inspired to order these spectators by FlatSix?

Max


----------



## Harrydog (Apr 2, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by rip_
> 
> I had to "settle for" a pair of Peals for BB (A&S?)spectators in natural canvas and brown. Since they were 25% off the $378 list, they were a reasonable buy for a shoe that has a limited wearing period. Also, they were one of very few shoes that the medium width in a longer size (11D) actually fits my shorter but wider (9.5-10E-EE) foot with great comfort and little wrinkling of the toe.
> 
> ...


----------



## FlatSix (Feb 23, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by hmhill_
> Barry, I did not make a request for the chestnut brown edge and heel. I just showed them a photo of FlatSix's shoes. I wonder how many members were inspired to order these spectators by FlatSix?
> 
> Max


I am aware of five of us, not counting the store manager of my local store who had ordered something very similar a few weeks before I darkened his door!

As it so happens, the Broadstreet was apparently once offered as a stock model in brown and white leather, but we chestnut-and-nubuck types are what Prince Hal called "we happy few".

----------------------

"When you wear something like spats, I think you might as well wear your favorite players jersey bc what youre saying is I want to be powerful like the bear and Im wearing its hide to tap into its power." - Film Noir Buff

"First sense of what "normal" good clothes looked like came from my dad, of course, and from Babar books." - Concordia

" I have a related problem in that I often have to chase people. Leather soles are no good for this kind of work." - Patrick06790


----------



## tom78 (Dec 11, 2006)

DD said:


> Thanks for the review of your Alfred Sargent spectators Mr Jordan. I was particularly interested as I have just bought the Herring Shoes own brand version,(dark and light tan) made by the same manufacturer.
> 
> The differences are that mine are fully leather lined, and that the heel has the rubber tip, inset into it, rather than being fully laid over the heel.
> 
> With immediate posting, the slightly higher specs, free shoe bags, polishing cloth, a horn and neutral polish they are a steal at Â£90.


Gentlemen, thanks for your many reviews. Following what I've read, I have just ordered my first pair of Spectators, and have plumped for the Herring version of the brown and cream Sargeants. At £85 in the sale they are indeed a steal!

I severely fancy the Church's Barmouths (click here) but the Exchequer is slightly anaemic to run to them!

A quick question, now that you good gentlemen have had yours for some time. Does the brown leather patina nicely? Are they still wearing well?


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

*Black and white broadstreets*

Through an incredibly complicated transaction that involved the Amazon sale and a Zappos 110% price match, I will soon becomre the proud owner of a pair of black and white Broadstreets.

Now, I would like to revisit the origins of this thread, namely, what do I wear with my splendid new shoes? Will they be appropriate with a seer sucker suit? What about odd seerscuker trousers (in a rainbow of hues) with a navy blazer? And finally, what belt?


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

assassino said:


> By the way, the term "co-respondents" may contain a clue for those pondering their suitability: they're known as such in honour (if such it be) of co-respondents in divorce petitions! Les Anglais feel that there's something of the "cad" about them; worn by the kind of guy who'd steal his best friend's wife - and jump in bed with her mother!


That would be my view of them, the mark of a bounder in the old days.

I am not surprised Italians would favour them as they also favour handbags for men. The old national stereotypes are hard to forget.

I suppose, these days, you can make your own style but I would go for something more understated myself. I do not even have white golf shoes. The nature of the English climate means black or brown are easier to clean. It must difficult to take care of two such different colours on a shoe.


----------



## damon54 (Dec 12, 2007)

I have some Edward Green Spectators that I have worn maybe a handful of times. I usually wear them with White Linen pants.

The non-leather (Beige) portion is a fabric of some kind. Have never given much thought to wearing them with a suit.


----------



## topbroker (Jul 30, 2006)

assassino said:


> ...I shouldn't be surprised if spectators are a little thin on US soil; even the Barney's customer seems much more conservative than his European counterpart...I own two pairs and I'm anxiously awaiting a third...But - they're not for the faint-hearted; wherever I go I feel eyes burning holes in them. Still, there is only one thing worse than being noticed and that is, going unnoticed!


It does take guts and a certain panache to incorporate spectators into a business wardobe, especially here in the United States. But, like you, I love the attention. I wear my black and white Broadstreets with a solid dark gray suit or with a British tan gabardine suit quite often, and I wish I could cash in the positive comments.


----------



## obiwan (Feb 2, 2007)

I own 3 pair of specs, black & white broad streets, custom make up chestnut & golf white broad streets along with the bourbon & bone Mc Clains.

I love wearing these during the spring/summer months with suits or odd trousers. No matter where I go, I catch peoples eyes drifting down to sneak a peak at the shoes.

More people see you in your clothing than your house or car but, most people care more about those two items than how they present themselves to the world. This is why I dress as I do...

Of topic but, my lovely bride reminded me recently that "people just don't dress up any longer." I asked her if I should dress down in order to meet their standards, a reply she did not have.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

I wonder whether the origin of the term "co-respondent" for _these_ particular shoes was this: in the old days to prove adultery, which was pretty much the only grounds for divorce, it was deemed sufficient to prove that the wife and another man had spent the night in a hotel bedroom together, and this proof could be accomplished by the couple leaving their shoes outside their room, with no requirement that anyone actually see the couple in bed together. The more distinctive the shoes, the easier it would be for the chambermaid or whoever to be convincing in saying that she recalled seeing the shoes...

This may be completely bogus but who knows ?


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

It has been suggested that a 'rule' for wearing 'spectator' shoes in the UK today is that half the occasion should involve standing on a lawn. In other words they are most suited to summer garden parties and hardly appropriate at all for street wear.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

*Spectator Shoes The Mark Of The Bounder?*



drrac2 said:


> New to the forum, Hello everyone.
> 
> What is the appropriate outfit to wear with spectator shoes?
> 
> ...


Spectator, or correspondent, shoes are distinguished by their two-tone color scheme. They are a weekend, or casual, shoe mainly for the summer season. They are perfectly OK for festive social events or for strolling down the boulevard. They add an element of gaiety, smartness, and elegance to a gentleman's wardrobe. 

If you prefer the styling to be "mild" select something from the USA or England. If you prefer "wild" then look for offerings from France or Italy. 

In the UK, some observers may look askance, feeling that correspondent shoes are the mark of the bounder or the cad. However, they do not have this baggage in the USA. 

Polishing them can be tricky. If they are all leather, then neutral polish should be OK. Otherwise, if the light colored sections are canvas or linen possibly some other forum members can suggest how this might be approached...


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

*Links OK?*



medwards said:


> Some relevant threads:
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothesold.com/Forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=16345&SearchTerms=spectator
> 
> ...


Are those links working? All I get is the old "The page cannot be found..."


----------



## Geoff Gander (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm bringing this thread back from the dead.

Does anyone know whether the C&J Guildford 2 is still readily available, or are they only making the Gerard 3 now?

Salsalocust is currently selling a couple of pairs of subs on EBay, but neither are in my size (and my money is pretty much spoken for at the moment). However, the look is pretty much exactly what I'd want in a pair of spectators. I had been thinking it might be worthwhile to keep my eyes open over the coming months.

Geoff


----------

